

After Stanford Drops Out Cornell Announces $350M Donation For Tech Campus - llambda
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/16/cornell-donation-new-york-tech-campus-12162011/

======
hristov
It is really weird that the donation was anonymous. It is very rare for large
college donations to be anonymous, these are the ultimate status donations.

I would not be surprised if the donor is some developer looking to profit by
the deal.

